# Deep ponderings....



## punisher73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Just pondering. 

· I used to eat a lot of natural foods until I learned that most people die of natural causes. 

· There are two kinds of pedestrians: the quick and the dead. 

· Life is sexually transmitted. 

· Health is merely the slowest possible rate at which one can die. 

· The only difference between a rut and a grave is the depth.

· Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in hospitals dying of nothing.. 

· Have you noticed since everyone has a camcorder these days no one talks about seeing UFOs like they used to? 

· Whenever I feel blue, I start breathing again. 

· All of us could take a lesson from the weather.. It pays no attention to criticism. 

· In the 60's, people took acid to make the world weird.  Now the world is weird and people take Prozac to make it normal. 

· How is it one careless match can start a forest fire, but it takes a whole box to start a campfire? 

· Who was the first person to look at a cow and say, 'I think I'll squeeze these dangly things and drink whatever comes out?'

· If Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, why is there a song about him? 

· Why does your OB-GYN leave the room when you get undressed if they are going to look up there anyway?


· If quizzes are quizzical, what are tests? 

· If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, then what i s baby oil made from? 

· Do illiterate people get the full effect of Alphabet Soup? 

· Does pushing the elevator button more than once make it arrive faster? 

· Why doesn't glue stick to the inside of the bottle? 


(I can't take credit for these, they were send via chain email)


----------



## Live True (Aug 5, 2009)

but several re VERY funny...weren't some of these parts of a comedian's act...Stephen someone?

Thanks for the BIG grin!


----------



## zDom (Aug 6, 2009)

Live True said:


> but several re VERY funny...weren't some of these parts of a comedian's act...Stephen someone?
> 
> Thanks for the BIG grin!



Wright? The guy who called information to ask where his socks were? (She told him behind the couch. And they were.)


----------



## still learning (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello, Thank-you for sharing those "things to think about" ....made our day for sure....

Aloha,


----------

